# الفرق بين الميكربوسيسور والميكرو كونتروللر والـ plc



## ماجد عباس محمد (20 نوفمبر 2009)

لاحظت فى الكثير من الحالات أن البعض لا يفرق بين الميكروبروسيسور و الميكرو كونتروللر و الجهاز المسمى PLC و ربما يكون من المفيد توضيح هذه الفروق الآن
الأول ميكروبروسيسور up وهو الجزء الأساسى فى الحاسبات و لا يقوم بشيء بدون أجزاء أخرى مساعدة ولا يحتوى غالبا على ذاكرة للمستخدم و تكون الذاكرة داخله فقط لاستخدامه الذاتى فمثلا لا نستطيع أن نستخدم أمرا لحفظ بيانات داخل ألكاش فى البينتيوم وهو يحتوى على وحدة تحكم تنفذ أوامر البرنامج ووحدة حساب و منطق لتنفيذ العمليات الحسابية و العمليات المنطقية (التى ينتج عنها إما صح أو خطأ مثل هل س اكبر من ص ؟ - كما يحتوى على مجموعة من المسجلات Registers و المراكمات Accumulators و الفرق بينهما أن نتيجة عملية حسابية أو منطقية يمكن أن تذهب للأخير فقط مثلا نجمع محتوى مسجل "أ" مع مسجل "ب" يجب أن تذهب النتيجة لمراكم و ليس إلى أى منها
بالمناسبة ليس هناك سبب أو فرق فقط لو وصل بحيث يقبل نتائج من وحدة الحساب سمى Accumulators
استخدامه يتطلب دوائر تحليل شفرات Decoders حتى تتمكن من التعامل مع أى شىء خارجى لذا فهو صعب فى استخدامه لكن طاقاته هائلة مثل المستخدم فى حاسبك الحالى واستخدامه صعب
كم منا يمكنه أن يصنع Mother Board مثلا .

الثانى وهو الميكرو كونتروللر نشأ عندما تطور الميكروبروسيسور من 8 بت إلى 16 وبدأت السرعة فى التزايد وبدا البعض يتساءل أنا لا احتاج كل هذه القدرة و أفضل البساطة لذا تحور إلى ميكروبروسيسور مضاف إليه ذاكرة للبرنامج و أخرى للبيانات و بعضها قد يحتفظ بالبيانات عند انقطاع التيار عنه كما يحتوى على دوائر لتوفير أطراف يستخدمها المبرمج للتعامل المباشر مع العالم الخارجى مثلا باستخدام ترانزيستور و ريلاى لتشغيل أشياء مباشرة وهو لذلك أسهل كثيرا جدا فى الاستخدام ولكن طاقته أقل كثيرا من الأول من حيث السرعة والإمكانات والهدف السهولة و قضاء المصالح المحدودة فمثلا سرعته تصل إلى 40 ميجا فقط بدلا من 3 جيجا و هذا يعطى ميزة كبيرة فليس منا من يستطيع التعامل مع السرعة العالية بسهوله فى تصميم الدوائر


يجب أن نؤكد هنا على حقيقة أن أطراف الميكرو كونتروللر المعدة للتعامل مع العالم الخارجى يمكن تغييرها من إدخال (أى تقرأ الجهد الموجود عليها أو السويتش مفتوح أو مغلق) إلى إخراج أى تعطى جهد إما صفر أو 5 فولت بأمر برمجى بسيط
أيضا تقليل عدد الأوامر المستخدمة يجعل من السهل على الجميع برمجته على خلاف الميكروبروسيسور وهذا لا يعد نقصا أو عيبا فهو غير مصمم لمعالجة الرسومات والصور والألعاب فقط التحكم فى الآلات و خلافه

الثالث PLC وهى اختصار Programmable Logic Controller عبارة عن ميكرو كونتروللر مضافا إليه ما يلزم من ترانزستورات و ريلاى أو ثايرستورات الخ للتحكم فى الأجهزة المحيطة
نظرا لأن الأخير عبارة عن ميكرو كونتروللر بكامل دوائره لذا يجب أن نحدد مسبقا كم طرف تحول إلى مداخل للقياس و كم يبقى مخارج للتحكم فمثلا لو استخدمنا الوحدة 89C52 فهى تحتوى 32 طرف دخول / خروج
هل نستخدم أطراف الاتصال التسلسلى RS232 ؟ هل نستخدم طرف المقاطعة لهذا الهدف ؟ هل نستخدم العدادات الداخلية ؟ ثم كم من الباقى نجعله دخول و كم نجعله تحكم (خروج) 
هنا ليس من الضرورى أن أقسم الكل (32) بين دخول وخروج – اللعبة هنا اقتصاد
إذن يمكن عمل وحدة 2 دخول و 5 خروج قليلة التكلفة و نتدرج فى الطرازات حسب الحاجة و التكلفة .
لهذا يكون من الصعب على المستخدم أن يبرمج هذه الوحدة خاصة لا يتوقع منه أن يكون مبرمجا من الأصل - لذا يصنع الشركات التى تنتج وحدات PLC برنامجا ذو طبيعة رسوميه بها أشكال للمفاتيح و الحساسات و الخريطة التى يريد المستخدم أن تكون خطوات التنفيذ عليها و به أشكال لوضع سؤال مثل هل السويتش مفتوح؟ والإجابة نعم/لا - و هذا البرنامج يولد الشفرات الخاصة لبرمجة وحدة PLC و يقوم ببرمجتها أيضا و بناء على طراز الوحدة PLC يحذرك إن حاولت استخدام عدد أكبر من المخصص كمدخل أو مخرج فى هذا الطراز
مثلا يمكن أن استخدم الوحدة 89C52 لعمل عدة موديلات من خمسة مداخل و خمسة مخارج ألى 15 من كل و تتراوح فى السعر حسب تجهيز كل منها​


----------



## Eng_Bandar (21 نوفمبر 2009)

أنت رجل مبدع 

عندي سؤال بسيط لو ابي اكمل ماستر في الميكرونترولر و تخصصي ألكترونيات و اتصالات تحت أي قسم الميكروكنترولر يندرج بالتحديد لأني بحث في بعض برامج الجامعات و ما حصلت قسم بهذا الإسم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (21 نوفمبر 2009)

أخى
معذرة أنا من مصر ولا أعلم ما هى المناهج التعليمية بالبلاد الأخرى
بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## طالبة المعرفه (21 نوفمبر 2009)

الميكرو كونترولر يمكن أستخدامه فى أي قسم وبالأخص فى قسم "كهرباء" تخصص "تحكم".


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (21 نوفمبر 2009)

فرن الميكروويف به ميكرو كونتروللر - الريسيفر به واحد - محرك الدش به واحد 
90% من الألات الآن بها ميكرو كونتروللر - الأجهزة الطبية كلها مجهزة به - كل السيارات بها أكثر من واحد
الطائرات الحديثة بكل منها مجموعة
أصبح الآن مثل الملح فى الطعام


----------



## Red-Storm (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## احمد التجاني (25 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير
بما معنى كلامك
المايكروبروسيسر يتواجد في الحاسبات فقط بينما يتواجد المايكروكنترولر في معظم الآليات والplc هو تطبيق معين للأخير..؟؟؟؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 نوفمبر 2009)

احمد التجاني قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير
> بما معنى كلامك
> المايكروبروسيسر يتواجد في الحاسبات فقط بينما يتواجد المايكروكنترولر في معظم الآليات والplc هو تطبيق معين للأخير..؟؟؟؟


 أخى
التعريف "حاسب" هو إضافة ميكرو بروسيسور إلى ذاكرة و إضافة وحدات ادخال واخراج - بوضع برنامج ما سيعمل هذا الحاسب و قد رأيت العديد من الآلات، خاصة الآت اختبار الكروت الإلكترونية وبعض الآت تسجيل الصوت المتقدمة، تعتمد على Mother Board لحاسب مكتبى بداخلها و قد تستخدم نوع محدود أو نوع خاص من نظم التشغيل لتسهيل التعامل مع الأجهزة المحيطة فالويندوز تتطلب عمل برنامج Driver للتعامل مع الأشياء مثل الطابعة الخ و لكن DOS لا يتطلب ذلك
كما رأيت بعض الآلات الأخرى بداخلها ميكرو بروسيسور فى بوردات مخصصة

العبرة بالقدرة و السرعة والكلفة و حجم العمل المطلوب


----------



## المعتز بالله (27 نوفمبر 2009)

جزيل الشكر لك مشرفنا ..

كنت اود معرفة الفرق منذ فترة طويلة حتى أقرر ما سأبدأ بدراسته ..


----------



## م.عبدالغنى صالح (10 أبريل 2010)

_*جزاك الله كل خير*_


----------



## khaled hariri (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخ ماجد على مجهودك يعطيك العافية


----------



## eng_moh (27 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## alexander18 (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة لكن يا ريت لو تشرح كمان ما هوFpga


----------



## ورفلي (28 أبريل 2010)

الرجاء المساعدة.................................
اريد كيفية عمل اشارة المرور الضوئية ؟؟؟؟؟
وشكرا.............


----------



## elec center (23 مايو 2010)

شكرا على هذا الجهد يااخ ماجد


----------



## Hussienح (24 مايو 2010)

يستخدم فب مجال الكهرباء داخل كابينات التشغيل عباره عن cpu


----------



## Hussienح (24 مايو 2010)

وفقك الله و رعاك


----------



## ضرغام المعاضيدي (21 يونيو 2010)

معلومات طيبة ... شكرا لك كثيرا


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (22 يونيو 2010)

توضيح ممتاز شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ادور (22 يونيو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررر كتير لك ولك كل التقدم نحتاج المزيد


----------



## ahmad7002 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سامح السعيد (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
كل عام انمت بألف خير اخى ماجد وجزاك الله خيرا على ماتقدمة من علم ووقت 
اخى انا مهندس خريج الكترونيات منذ 9 سنوات واعمل الآن بالأجهزة الطبية بالسعودية وكما ذكرت ان معظمها ميكروكنترولر 
وانا مهتم بهذا الموضوع جدا (برمجة الميكروكنترولر ) من اجل تطوير الذات بس مش عارف ابدأ الزاى ومنين وايه اللى مفروض امشى بيه 
لذا ارجو افادتى بخطة عملية لإحتراف البرمجة الإلكترونية ( من كتب / طرق برمجه / لغات برمجه /تصميمات عملية hard و soft ( ولو فى اماكن فى مصر بتدى دورات برمجه مؤهِله ارجو ذكرها 
الموضوع مهم جدا بالنسبة لى ارجو الإفادة
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سامح السعيد (5 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم مهندس ماجد
معذره لم اتلقى رد منكم على طلبى السابق لعل المانع خيرا ان شاء الله 
وكل عام انتم بخير


----------



## a7med_omr123 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات


----------



## المحب للحسن (7 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ..
انا اتابع موضوعاتك ..ولك رصيد من الكم والكيف ..


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا أخى الكريم، هذه من أرق ما تلقيت


----------



## amsaad (21 ديسمبر 2010)

1


----------



## هند هلالى (23 فبراير 2011)

من فضلك يا بشمهندس
عندى سؤال
هو انا عندى اتنين output
متوصلين باتنين ماتور
المهم الماتور بعيد عن الدايرة بتاعتى pic
فعملت دايرة transimitted&& reciver
علشان ابعت signal pic to transimtted
فالمشكلة انى مش عارفة اوصل الoutput
بتاع البكاية مع transimttted
مع العلم ان دايرة transimtted 
فيها مفتاح
والدايرة هنا
http://www.qariya.com/electronics/ultrasonic_switch.htm
وهل هذة الدايرة يمكن ان تنفذ ؟
وشكرا

انا بستخدم بيك16f877a


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 فبراير 2011)

المسألة لا تحتاج دوائر
يمكن استخدام ترانزيستور و ريلاى على خرج البيك و الريلاى يستطيع تشغيل أى موتور على أى مسافة


----------



## هند هلالى (25 فبراير 2011)

يا بشمهندس انا بستخدم فى الدايرة بتاعتى ldr sensor))
علشان لما ينقطع من عليها الضوء الليزر تشغلى الماتور
فالماتور ده بعيد عن الدايرة يعنى مثلا على الباب علشان تفتحه او يقفله
فأنا مش فاهمة حضرتك يا بشمهندس ازاى من على اى مسافة؟؟؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 فبراير 2011)

فى هذه السلسلة المشاركة رقم 12
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t200039-2.html#post1665475
الدائرة التى توصل على خرج أى دائرة رقمية لتشغيل ريلاى و الريلاى يتحكم فى الموتور
المقاومة 10 ك أوم


----------



## saad_srs (26 فبراير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هند هلالى (27 فبراير 2011)

بشمهندس من فضلك
انا عاوزة اعرف كم عدد لفات الملف اللى
مقاوتة 200 اوم وجهده 6 فولت


----------



## جمال موصلاوي (20 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يحفظ ويوفق الطيبين امثالك


----------



## benamad (20 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## mohammed.madani (22 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا مهندسنا الفاضل على المعلومات العظيمة


----------



## eng_haidar (4 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
ممكن ان يتم تزويدي بملخصات بحوث في المايكرو كونترولر والمايكرو بروسيسر


----------



## عبدالقادر عقايلة (5 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## الذئب التركماني (7 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك
ورزقك الجنة
انا موضوع الماستر مالي هو التحكم بالخزانات بواسطة مايكرو كونترولر
ولكن لحد الان لم ابدا به
اخي سؤال
هل هي صعبة ام سهلة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 أكتوبر 2011)

اخى
شكرا للدعاء
ما تحبه يكون سهلا مهما كان معقدا و ما لا تحبة لا يكون سهلا مهما كان بسيطا


----------



## خالد حماد كباشى (20 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرل


----------



## علي كريري (26 سبتمبر 2013)

ال plc يحتوي علي مايكروبروسيسور


----------

